# Hello from Bela D Media!



## Bela D Media (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

my name is Gábor Valasek and I work for Bela D Media mainly as tech support and advanced scripting. Please feel free to contact me should you ever have any pre-sale inquires about our products, etc. I will also keep you updated with our new products and updates to the existing ones.

All the very best,
Gábor Valasek
Bela D Media.com
http://www.beladmedia.com


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey, glad to see you guys here. Say hi to Frank and his horse.


----------



## Bela D Media (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome! We do support the forum via advertisement but have not posted in some time. I am here to help and be a voice for the company. 

Francis and his horses are all doing well. He must be crazy to ride the way he does!


----------



## lux (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome Gábor

Luca


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome Gábor Valasek.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome and glad to see you here


----------



## nikolas (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome and glad to see you onboard.

Apart from Franks' horses, say hi to Dawn as well, will you? :D


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from a happy user


----------



## Bela D Media (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello VI members, 

we would like to invite you to our new Facebook page. This is a great way to stay updated on company news and more. If you are interested and wish to become a fan, please follow the posted url. 

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=bela+d+media&ini (http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=bela+d+media&amp;ini) t=quick#/pages/Bela-D-Media/137141019962?ref=mf

Hope to see you there. 

All the best and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## lee (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome to vi-control, Gábor Valasek. Would you like to share any (and I mean *any*) info about this? Please..? :D 

http://www.beladmedia.com/2010.jpg

Looks like a nice choir.

/Johnny


----------



## oldbrian (Jan 4, 2010)

It does look interesting!


----------



## Bela D Media (Jan 4, 2010)

All I can say at this point is thus far all the production meetings have gone very well, as Francis informed me...


----------

